# Ubuntu 8.10 träge und langsam :-(



## Johannes7146 (5. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,
habe über mein ubuntu 8.04 ein upgrade gefahren (auf 8.10)
habe mit meinem 8.04 kaum gearbeitet und kann daher nicht sagen ob das problem dort auch schon war.

Folgends verhalten stört mich:
Scrollen im Browser (egal welcher) ist sehr träge und langsam.
genauso, wenn ich mit meiner Maus im Menu (egal welches) bewege regaiert es etwas träge.

Flash videos laufen zwar aber stottern total.

Meine CPU wird dabei nie mehr als 40% ausgelastet.
Ich vermute das irgendwelche treiber oder pakete fehlen, nur ich weiß leider nicht welche...

Eigentlich funktioniert sonst alles...
Wlan, passende Auflösung, Desktop cube (auch recht träge)

Meine Hardware: ein Thinkpad R61i
CPU: T5750 (2ghz)
RAM: 2GB
Grafik: x3100


----------



## deepthroat (5. November 2008)

Hi.

Vermutlich hast du keinen geeigneten (accelerated) Grafiktreiber installiert (bzw. deine Grafikkarte ist einfach zu schwach). Ich würde erstmal jegliche Desktopeffekte (Cube etc.) ausstellen.

Gruß


----------



## Johannes7146 (5. November 2008)

also unter ubuntu 7.10 lief desktop cube usw einsatz frei....

wo finde ich entsprechende "accelerated" Treiber?


----------



## zeroize (6. November 2008)

Auf der der Seite http://tuxmobil.org/ibm.html findest du Tutorials für IBM Thinkpads mit diversen Linuxdistributionen - in einer wird bestimmt erklärt, wie man die richtigen grafischen Treiber installiert. Als Anhaltspunkt: Ubuntu ist ein Debian Linux-Abkömmling und meist kann die Anleitung auch unter Ubuntu funktionieren.


----------



## Navy (6. November 2008)

Ob es tatsächlich am Grafiksystem liegt kannst Du einfach austesten indem Du Alt+F2 drückst und einfach mal

```
metacity --replace
```
 eingibst. Sollte das keine Besserung bringen, dann guck in der Konsole mit dem Befehl 
	
	
	



```
top
```
 nach, welcher Prozess am meisten Ressourcen frisst.


----------



## zeromancer (9. November 2008)

Ich will Dir ja nicht den Tag versauen, aber 8.10 areitet mit Xorg 7.4 - und das konfiguriert sich selbst. Möglicherweise eben falsch.
Mach mal ein Backup als root von der Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
```
Lösche dann die alte Konfig:

```
rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```
Und dann richte Xorg neu ein, auch als root:

```
dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
```
Für gewöhnlich arbeitet Ubuntu auf einem Thinkpad optimal - wenn die Intel-Treiber korrekt installiert wurden. Ist der x3100 ein Intel-Chipsatz?


----------



## Johannes7146 (10. November 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, ich werde es heute abend mal Testen.
x3100 ist ein Intel-Chipsatz mit Shard Memory. Der aber (wie ich finde) doch recht viel leistet (zumindest unter windows).

Ich habe keine Speziellen Treiber installiert, habe einfach die Standard-Installation bzw upgrade laufen lassen.

Ich werde mich heute abend melden wie es gelaufen ist.


----------

